

Rob Pike - Concurrency Is Not Parallelism [video] - midko
http://vimeo.com/groups/waza2012/videos/49718712

======
midko
The slides from this talk were posted earlier this year but the video became
available just now. Here are the HN discussions on the topic:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4305486>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3837147>

